# We need a wholesale rhinestone transfer supplier for our Custom designs



## TeesGoBling (Aug 2, 2012)

We are looking for a wholesale rhinestone transfer supplier.Thanks.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

How many would you start? Usually there is a minimum quantity for custom designs.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Make sure you get samples or buy just a few designs first before you decide to purchase larger quantities from any supplier. You want to make sure the transfers are the quality you are looking for before you make a big purchase.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

TeesGoBling said:


> We are looking for a wholesale rhinestone transfer supplier.Thanks.


If you are still looking, please feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Just sent you a PM but your mailbox is full.


----------



## seaartrhinestone (Dec 31, 2014)

hello everyone, we offer high quality (only korea lead free rhinestone) custom rhinestone transfer, you can get free samples for testing or check with our customers over the world. Thanks and Regards. check detail online at seaartrhinestone.com


----------



## linda89 (Dec 4, 2014)

TeesGoBling said:


> We are looking for a wholesale rhinestone transfer supplier.Thanks.


Hello,

We design and market women, men and kids apparel and a range of other products that are manufactured and marketed through an extensive network of licensing agreements and other arrangements worldwide.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I think we can help you, if you wanna customized your design, the minimum quantity is 12 pcs, just browse our website and contact us. Hope to work with you soon. BTW, plz search CSTOWN. Thank you.


----------



## Feierxiaoke (Jun 9, 2015)

Dear Purchasing Manager,
Nice to meet you. I'm Angel. From Qingdao YBL Fashion. It's pleasure to know you are interested in Hotfix Rhinestone Transfer Motif for your clothing. 
We are so professional at Hotfix Motif. Lots of different designs. Such as: Animal, Company Logo, Lady/kids shirt design.

Our products pass WATER TEST, SHARP OBJECT TEST, we also can catch up American(CPSIA) AND European(CTW) standard

Now would you like contact me and talk more details?

Best wishes
Angel Yeung
Skype: yblalisales003
Mob/Whatsapp: 0086-18562572193


----------



## Zoey888 (Mar 19, 2014)

are you still find a good cooperator? we topmotif（a leading rhinestone transfer supplier in china) can help you,just try to contact to: [email protected],we do all kind of custom designs including glitter,sequin heat transfer vinyl rhinestone sheet designs and etc.


----------



## awesomehoodie (Jul 9, 2015)

You have people who do not cooperate? Please inbox me


----------



## Feierxiaoke (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi. I'm Angel. From Qingdao YBL Fashion.
We are so professional at Hotfix Motif. Lots of different designs. Such as: Animal, Company Logo, Lady/kids shirt design.
Both ODM and OEM are welcomed for us.
simple design MOQ: 50pcs

Our products pass WATER TEST, SHARP OBJECT TEST, we also can catch up American(CPSIA) AND European(CTW) standard

Now would you like contact me and talk more details?

Best wishes
Angel Yeung
Skype: yblalisales003
E-M: [email protected]
Mob/Whatsapp: 0086-18562572193


----------

